# Blechpeitsche Blank woher???



## snoopy2002 (19. April 2005)

Hallo. Ich suche den Blank der legendären Blechpeitsche. Bin seit neuestem unter die Rutenbauer gegangen und wollte mir mal ne Rute mit diesem Blank bauen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man diesen beziehen kann?

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

frag mal *mad *per PN !!!
der bastelt sich auch gerade eine zusammen, siehe hier...


----------



## schlepper (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Besorge Dir mal einen Katalog von Stollenwerk,da steht allerlei von der Blechpeitsche
und den Nachfolgern drin,kannst auch Blanks kaufen,sind aber heftige Kosten.

Gruß Schlepper


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Schau mal bei ebay unter Angelshopeigen. Manchmal hat er welche.

Gruß
j.Breithardt #h


----------



## angeltreff (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Fragen kann man auch bei http://www.cmw-angeln.de/start.htm 

Der Blank der "Blechpeitsche" ist kein Handelsprodukt, sondern wurde in den USA für PB gefertigt. Deshalb musst Du rausbekommen, woher die Blanks kamen - dann kann man sicherlich auch einen mit gleichen Eigenschaften kaufen.


----------



## snoopy2002 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Ich weis, dass der Blank von der Firma Graphite USA hergestellt wird oder wurde.
Auf der Homepage der Fa.raff ich nur nicht welcher Blank das sein soll. Beim Stollenwerk für schlappe 400 Euro ist ja schlechter Scherz.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

son Versand ausm Amiland lohnt sich momentan bestimmt schon eher bei dem $-Kurs....
müßte man mal schauen.....
hab mir da gerade nen Bogarip geordert....inkl. des Versandes 109 € - hier rigends unter 150 € .....
sach mal Bescheid falls du was rausfindest...  !!!


----------



## angeltreff (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



			
				snoopy2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis, dass der Blank von der Firma Graphite USA hergestellt wird oder wurde./QUOTE]
> 
> Dazu ein Link: http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/rods/gusaSaltwaterRetail.html


----------



## snoopy2002 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Den Link kannte ich schon. Weis nur nicht welches Modell? 


Gruss
Karsten


----------



## angeltreff (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

fragen ? Schick doch einfach eine Mail.


----------



## snoopy2002 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Jau. Hab ich gemacht. Mal sehen ob ich eine Antwort kriege. Wenn die mein Englisch überhaupt verstehen. Wahrscheinlich schicken die mir dann nen Besenstiel.

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



			
				snoopy2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Jau. Hab ich gemacht. Mal sehen ob ich eine Antwort kriege. Wenn die mein Englisch überhaupt verstehen. Wahrscheinlich schicken die mir dann nen Besenstiel.



Mitn Wurfgewicht von 580 - 3870 Gramm für die ganz dicken !!...  :q   
Bin ja mal gespannt - halte mich mal auf dem laufenden wie teuer da drüben !


----------



## Adrian* (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

ja wie gesagt stollenwerk, oder CMW, kann aber ne teure sache werden...
den originalen blank der blechpeitsche dürfte man eigentlich glaub ich nicht mehr so einfach bekommen....
Was mir sonst noch einfällt wär direkt mal in den USA bei Graphite USA fragen...irgendwie hier :

http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/rods/gusaSaltwaterRetail.html


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hallo der Blank wird von der Firma Cebbra vetrieben und nennt sich Skyblade Adrenalin.

Wenn weitere Fragen auftauchen sich einfach bei mir melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## angeltreff (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



			
				Martin001 schrieb:
			
		

> der Blank wird von der Firma Cebbra vetrieben und nennt sich Skyblade Adrenalin.



Das ist ja das Problem, Cebbra ist Stollenwerk und der hat Märchenpreise. |evil:


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hallo ja das ist schon richtig, zur Zeit kostet nur den Blank 479€.
Auf Wusch besorgen wir Euch aber auch den Blank.
Leider kann ich hier keine Preise nennen.


Gruß Martin


----------



## Adrian* (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

ach, übriegends hatte ich die Skyblade grad in der hand, war für 40euro angelzeug holen in bonn, und da stand sie dann für 750euro...ein traum!!
das der blank so dünn ist hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## snoopy2002 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

479 Euro, nur für den Blank is ja wohl kleiner Scherz. Man kanns auch übertreiben. Die Amis haben auf meine Mail noch nicht geantwortet. Martin001: Kannst ja mal ne PN mit den Daten schicken wenn du Lust hast.

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## snoopy2002 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Angelshop Eigen in Lerverkusen aus. Der verkauft bei Ebay einen Blank der schimpft sich Twisterpeitsche. Angeblich soll das auch der Blank der BP sein. Hat einer Erfahrung damit. 

Adrian: Hatte leider noch nie das Glück die Rute bzw. den Blank in der Hand zu halten. Hab mir ne Rute aus nem Pacific Bay Blank gebaut. 10-100gr. Ist auch ziemlich dünn, aber gegen die BP wahrscheinlich nen Knüppel.


Gruss Karsten


----------



## Adrian* (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Es ist wirklich kaum vorstellbar, die rute kann man schütteln wie man will, die bleibt steif wie en brett, aber wenn en fisch dran ist biegt die rute sich voll durch...so ein dünnes teil und damit fangen die welse und störe über zwei meter...das kapier ich nicht!


----------



## Adrian* (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

von der twisterpeitsche würde ich noch die finger lassen! wer weiss ob die wirklich von PB ist....


----------



## snoopy2002 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Der Blank der TP wird vom Angelshop Eigen angeboten. Soweit ich weis ist das doch der Händler/ Vertreiber für die PB Artikel. Wenn der schreibt das es sich um den Blank oder Nachfolger der BP handelt, meinste nicht das da was dran ist? 


Gruss
Karsten


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Profi Blinker vetreibt nur noch eine Rute und das ist  die Katapult!!!
Länge:2,40m
Wurfgewicht:50-300gr
Handgefertigt

Preis ca.800€


Gruß Martin


----------



## Mrs. Ente (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hallo snoopy
Den Blank Kannst du bei Stollenberg bestellen die hatten zu Weinachten ne Sonder Aktion mit Blinker zusamen Blechpeitsche Für um die 200 Euro Kein Scherz!!!! hab eine über Robert Langford ergattert(Blank) für 120 Euro und von Cristian Wegesser Bauen lassen als Trigger Rute für's Seelachs Fischen mit Kleiner Multi.Gruß ente


----------



## Meeres_Angler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hallo
guck mal bei ebay, da giebt es den blank für 199 €.ich weis aber nicht ob es wirklich der orginale blank ist.
laut dem verkäufer soll er es aber sein.
ich war auch schon am über legen mir einen zuzu legen aber ich habe niemanden der mir den blank vernümftig fertig macht.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Glaube nicht das Du die Rute zu diesem Preis noch einmal bekommst weil es ein Einführungsangebot war(aber fragen kostet nichts)

Die Rute kostet heute 550€ !!!


Gruß Martin


----------



## Adrian* (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Profi-Blinker vertreib mehrere ruten:

~> Blechpeitsche angaben sind ja bekannt...

~>Katapult Light: 2,70m 10-200g

~>Katapult: 2,40m 50-300g

~>Dann noch ne hechseespinnrute, die heist glaub ich auch katapult....

ja, das ist der laden, aber die beiden von PB haben soweit ich weiß noch nie was von der Twisterpeitsche gesagt...deshalb bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher...


----------



## Meeres_Angler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

kann den jemand sagen wie viel unterschied zb zwischen der blechpeitsche und der katapult light ist nur gewicht?


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hallo,also ich kann nur sagen das im Händler Katalog nur noch die Katapult steht ansonsten keine weiteren Ruten!!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Meeres_Angler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

na dann gucken wir mal,also bei ebay ist nur die twister peitsche zu bekommen.
da habe ich ebend noch mal nach geguckt.
vertreibt der blinker nicht noch welche? (also dies blinker belchpeitsche)?
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hallo der Blinker hat eine begrenzte Anzahl verkauft das war letztes Jahr(Preis 299€).

Jetzt verkauft Stollenwerk und verschiedene Händler(demnächst auch wir) diese Ruten-Serie.



Gruß Martin


----------



## Meeres_Angler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

hallo
ja ok.aber am ende des letzten jahres waren noch ruten beim blinker zu bekommen.
kennst du diese gold cermet ringe sind die wirklich so viel besser wie sic ringe?
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Also die Ringe sind schon besser(leichter,dünner,noch weniger Reibungswiderstand) aber im allgemeinen reichen mir normale SIC Ringe.

Glaube persönlich nicht das jemand den Unterschied merken würde(ausser richtige Profis vielleicht?)
Ob man noch Ruten beim Blinker bekommt galube ich nicht da diese nicht mehr im Shop zu bekommen ist.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Meeres_Angler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

ok
wenn ihr diese ruten vertreibt sind das aber nur fertige ruten oder baut ihr auch welche nach vorgaben.?
mfg
meers_angler


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hallo,nein wir verkaufen nur fertige Ruten!


schönen Abend noch,

Martin


----------



## mad (20. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hi,
der blank der twisterpeitsche ist der nachfolger der blechpeitsche also nicht der original blank von der blechpeitsche.
wenn man beide vergleicht erkennt man es schon an der farbe, blank der twisterpeitsche ist einwenig leichter,aber von der steife her wie die blechpeitsche.
meine meinung dazu,wenn einer nicht gerade auf den original blank der blechpeitsche wert legt, dann den twisterpeitschen blank.
hab beide blank's vor mir liegen und außer der farbe fast kein unterschied zu erkennen, nur die twisterpeitsche ist billiger. #h 

mad


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hi Mad!

Kennst du Sportex Kev-Spin Ruten/Blanks? ich habe 3053,3054 (3m,Selbsttbau, CMW-Teile).
Wie stellen sich diese beiden Peitschenstücke dazu dar? leichter? schwerer? härter? wirklich breiter im min-max WG? 

Wär schön mal eine wirkliche Besitzermeinung dazu zu hören.


----------



## lecker-Fisch (20. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Bei EBAY bekommst du die Twister hier für 199 Euronen.


----------



## mad (20. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hi Angeldet,
kenne sportex und auch damit viel gefischt.
da ich leidenschaftlich gerne ruten (nur Spinnruten) baue habe ich eine große auswahl an spinnruten zuhause von verschiedenen blank's.
mir persönlich ist die sportex zu weich und vom durchmesser sehr dick gegenüber andere blank's.gehe immer vom gleichen wurfgewicht der ruten aus!!!
die harrison ist schon um weiten härter und steifer wie die sportex und im durchmesser viel dünner.
die blechp. und twisterp. kann man mit sportex, harrison usw nicht ganz vergleichen,sind in der spitze fein aber dann steif und hart.eine sehr schnelle rute.und ob sie 5-100gr wurfgewicht haben oder auch nicht,sie sind auf alle fälle super ruten zum spinnfischen.(zander-hecht)

aber jeder müß selber rausfinden welche rute ihm am liebsten ist und egal was für name drauf steht. #h 

mad


----------



## magic.j (20. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hi,

habe mir auch eine Blechp... tschuldigung Skyblade geleistet,allerdings net zu dem Preis von 550 Euro sondern ein wenig billiger,naja man kennt halt gewisse Leute.
Ich habe soviel bezahlt,wie sie beim Blinker gekostet hat.

Leider war ich noch nicht am Wasser mit ihr,aber so von der Aktion her muss ich sagen,dass es ein Topgerät ist und bärenstak ist,da bekommt man soviel Power drauf,das ist für den dünnen Blank mal echt unglaublich.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> da ich leidenschaftlich gerne ruten (nur Spinnruten) baue habe ich eine große


ich baue die auch gerne und vor allem alle so langsam um, eine gute Spinnrute sollte das angewachsene 4 Glied des Armes sein!  :g 



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> mir persönlich ist die sportex zu weich und vom durchmesser sehr dick gegenüber andere blank's.gehe immer vom gleichen wurfgewicht der ruten


gegenüber anderen ist die schon etwas halbparabolischer & weicher, ohne weich zu sein, weil die baut immer mehr Spannung bei zunehmender Biegung auf, ist aber schon ein ganz anderes Gefühl als eine 100% HM-Rute - ganz klar.
Und das dicke Geflecht trägt ganz schön auf    ist aber auch saustark wenn ein dicker Esox im Nahkampf mal voll in die Rute springt und man trotzdem ein Capture erringt.



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> die blechp. und twisterp. kann man mit sportex, harrison usw nicht ganz vergleichen,sind in der spitze fein aber dann steif und hart.eine sehr schnelle rute.und ob sie 5-100gr wurfgewicht haben oder auch nicht,sie sind auf alle fälle super ruten zum spinnfischen.(zander-hecht)


Jetzt bekomme ich eine Vorstellung davon. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Drachkovich/Manie Ruten oder sind die noch härter? Hatte mal eine Zeit eine, nur hatte ich da keine rechte Luste den Griff umzubauen und hab die leider weitergegeben - jetzt bereu. In den Board-Anzeigen gibt es aber anscheinend neue Drachkos, muß ich mir irgendwann mal angucken.
Wenn die beiden Peitschen-Ruten so stark sind - daher viel HM-Längsfasern haben müssen, wie sieht es dann mit der Überlastfähigkeit und Bruchgefahr aus? Bei so einem teurern Blank wäre das ja besonders übel.



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> aber jeder müß selber rausfinden welche rute ihm am liebsten ist und egal was für name drauf steht. #h


Klar, deswegen hab ich ja auch eine ganze Menge unterschiedlicher Ruten!  #h


----------



## Bibbelmann (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

Hallo!

Bin ein Newbie hier im Forum und suche einen richtig guten Blank zum Selbstbau. Etwas aus USA wär interessant. Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben ob der Blank der Blechpeitsche im normalen Programm zu finden ist. 

Danke!
Philipp


----------



## fireline (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

hi bibbelmann,wenn du gute connections zu deinem angeltandler
hast kann er dir den adrenalinblank für ca 350.-€ besorgen,viel
geld ich weiss,habe aber selber so ein teil und würde in nimmer hergeben
gruss
fireline


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin ein Newbie hier im Forum und suche einen richtig guten Blank zum Selbstbau. Etwas aus USA wär interessant. Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben ob der Blank der Blechpeitsche im normalen Programm zu finden ist.
> 
> ...


 
Der Blank wird über Cebra für den Stollenwerk importiert. Kannst ja auch mal nett bei MAD (www.mads-rutenbau.de) anfragen. Der hat mir meine Aufgebaut.

Für was soll die Rute sein?


----------



## Bibbelmann (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



burn77 schrieb:


> Der Blank wird über Cebra für den Stollenwerk importiert. Kannst ja auch mal nett bei MAD (www.mads-rutenbau.de) anfragen.


Hab ihm tatsächlich gleich eine PN geschickt; es muss in meinem Fall nicht genau der Blank sein, mir kommts auf die  Besonderheiten und die Qualität der BP an, siehe eins weiter unten:



> Für was soll die Rute sein?


Spinnfischen allround, Gummifische. So eng seh ich das nicht- es soll Spass machen: Mir gefällt die Idee mit dem relativ Dünnen Blank, der soliden Ausführung und der daraus resultierenden EIgenschaften: Kraft, aber progressive Aktion bei starker Beanspruchung. 
Aus Neugier meinerseits sollte der Blank schon sehr nahe an die BP rankommen. Und ich will mal wieder eine Rute bauen.
 Meine erste war ein Sportex Bausatz; leider ist auch noch sehr bald die Spitze abgebrochen ist. Garantie- Fehlanzeige..
Freue mich schon auf das neue Projekt#6

Philipp
edit: such auch was für grosse Gummifische, aber egal, kann mir auch eine Rute extra dafür zulegen. Danke!


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

@ Bibbelmann:

Die 23er Schnitzel hat Birger auch mit der BP an den Bodden geworfen. Hab ich auch schon getestet.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden und das Spektrum ist wirklich riesig!


----------



## Bibbelmann (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

das mit den 23er zeigt doch dass sie Kraft und Rückgrat hat. Brauch ich beides so oder so.  Weiß jemand welcher Blank im Programm bei Hastings bzw. Graphite USA der Blechpeitsche am nächsten kommt? . Der Original Blank wär mir bei den Weiterverkäufern schlicht zu teuer


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> das mit den 23er zeigt doch dass sie Kraft und Rückgrat hat. Brauch ich beides so oder so. Weiß jemand welcher Blank im Programm bei Hastings bzw. Graphite USA der Blechpeitsche am nächsten kommt? . Der Original Blank wär mir bei den Weiterverkäufern schlicht zu teuer


 
Der BP-Blank ist ja nicht bei Graphite USA im regulären Programm drinnen. Ein Kauf "auf gut Glück" nur anhand der LBS- und Längen-Angaben wäre mir doch ein wenig zu riskant. Dir nicht?
Wie wärs mit der Twisterpeitsche? Hat ähnliche Blank-Eigenschaften und ist wesentlich billiger.
Schau mal hier.
Das auf dem Bild müsste sogar mein Blank sein :vik:

Edit:
In 9 Fuss haben die anscheinend eh nur Fliegenruten-Blanks im Programm!


----------



## Bibbelmann (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



burn77 schrieb:


> Der BP-Blank ist ja nicht bei Graphite USA im regulären Programm drinnen. Ein Kauf "auf gut Glück" nur anhand der LBS- und Längen-Angaben wäre mir doch ein wenig zu riskant. Dir nicht?



Halb und halb. Wesentlich ist die schiere Qualität des Blanks, wenn es einfach nur eine super Rute wird ist es mir auch halbwegs recht.



> Wie wärs mit der Twisterpeitsche? Hat ähnliche Blank-Eigenschaften und ist wesentlich billiger.
> Schau mal hier.
> Das auf dem Bild müsste sogar mein Blank sein :vik:


Glückwunsch!
Mal sehen. 
Der Test und die Dokumentation sind beeindruckend. Mir wärs wichtig eine Rute mit Rückgrat zu haben die trotzdem im Drill Aktion zeigt. Den Unterschied in der Spitzenaktion würd ich hinnehmen. Obwohl...


> Edit:
> In 9 Fuss haben die anscheinend eh nur Fliegenruten-Blanks im Programm!


Es gab schonmal modifizierte 9´ Fliegenrutenblanks als Spinrute von Graphite USA...
Schätze die nehmen den Stahlkern und verleihen dem darauf gewickelten Blank einfach mehr Power und Rückrat. Wer bestellt mit?


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

http://www.mexfish.com/baja/baja/af011017/af011017.htm

hier der Link zu der 9" Spinnrute aus einem Fliegenrutenblank.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*

@Bibbelmann:

Kann man den bei denen bestellen?
Ist aber sicher nicht der selbe Blank.
Weis von Leuten, die sogar in USA bei der Firma vor Ort waren und die sogar mehrere Blanks haben wollten - aber keinen einzigen bekommen haben!


----------



## Bibbelmann (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



burn77 schrieb:


> die sogar in USA bei der Firma vor Ort waren und die sogar mehrere Blanks haben wollten - aber keinen einzigen bekommen haben!



dann haben wir Pech gehabt.
Werd mir irgendeinen von diesen angesagten Harrison blanks holen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Blechpeitsche Blank woher???*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Werd mir irgendeinen von diesen angesagten Harrison blanks holen.


Nicht irgendeine #d , da gibts schon eine klare Marschrichtung. :m 
Für universell, sozusagen als passendster "Universalkonkurrent" die VT in ca. 30-90g (gibts fein gestuft), oder für den mehr Gummifreund die gleichgewichtige VHF. Die VHF geht auch gut mit passenden Wobblern, wenn auch nicht auf allergrößte Weite.

Weitere Alternative: Es gibt auch andere Peitschenhersteller, und es gibt inzwischen ein mehrfaches Angebot an 9' bis hin zu 10'6", wobei ich bisher für mich feststellen mußte, daß die "typisch amerikanische Spitzenaktion" (DAU-Aktion?, relativ eckig) gar nicht so mein Fall ist, vor allem zählt für mich als Kunstköderfischer Wurfpräzison - Prazision - Präzison, und das macht ne Harrison in Theorie und vor allem auch Praxis weitaus besser, neben vielem anderen. Ne VHF bei stark böigen Querwind ist eine Offenbarung, ne neue Dimension. Forget all you know before :g


----------

